# Just Bought A New Titan



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

Can't wait to go camping in 2006, just bought a 2006 Nissan Titan 4x4 SE Crew Cab, Popular Pkg., and Big Tow Pkg. It will be fun towing!!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Whoo Hoo, B-RAD! action

You are gonna love it!
BIG POWER!!!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice rig - make sure you follow the break in for regualer use and towing. Have fun - never look back


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats on the new TV, with the great weather were having you better hurry up and drive that rig to break it in, it's almost camping weather.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

I hope you'll have enough power









Those are really nice trucks. Congrats!


----------



## zoomzoom8 (Nov 8, 2005)

WOOHOO!!!























Congrats!!















Enjoy!!


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

*Congrats!!*

now that you fixed the TV fever, watch out for the new TT fever!!







it can be a killer on the check book.

happy camping

scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Oh Great, another Titan owner









Lots of luck with your new truck









Spring is coming, I am sure of it.

John


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats on the new ride























I'm sure you can't wait to get 'er rolling!!

Steve


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Oh Great, another Titan owner












Enjoy your new truck!!

Mike


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats B-RAD on the New Titan
And thats great another Nissan owner









Don


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Who's Your Daddy !

Well at least that's what your 21RS will soon find out


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ford...Chevy...Nissan...Dogdge....I don't care what you buy, and new truck is ALWAYS a great thing!!!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

zoomzoom8 said:


> WOOHOO!!!Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he said.
Had the same exact same TV, and traded it for an 05 Titan.
Have the same size TT you have, You're going to love it.















That beast was made for hi-way towing.









Dreamtimers


----------



## Pee Wee (May 31, 2005)

Welcome to the Titan family!


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

B-RAD,

You dawg...

We just purchased my wife a new car, and she's happy (for now). I already told her that I'm due a new truck. Still doing my homework. I have it narrowed down to either a new Crew Cab Ford F150 or the Crew Cab Titan.

Enjoy your truck...

Jose


----------



## specialcampers (Feb 26, 2005)

Feels great don't it









We have had our 3 weeks love it so far.









Ready to see what she'll do.









Congrats


----------



## B-RAD (Jan 26, 2005)

We pick up the TITAN tonight, so can't wait to drive it home...Thanks for the support, was kinda nervous about buying first foreign truck, but i think i did good! Sweet truck it is!


----------



## SurferZ (Feb 18, 2006)

Its a great truck, I've been towing with mine for 2 seasons. No problems in the mountains. Plenty of power. You're gonna love it! Congrats.


----------

